# Netgear Router



## Christopher

... refuses to work properly!

Sometimes it works, then it just cuts out. You think it's faulty?

... should've went with Linksys.


----------



## zkiller

hard to say wether it is faulty or not with so little information on your setup. but yes, i linksys is great. i got there wireless-g router and love it!


----------



## Christopher

It's always been like this  Before I thought it was my cable modem just shorting out or something, but as soon as I hook the modem directly to my computer -- the porblem goes away. 

Running Network Diagnostics, I get "FAILED" under DHCPServer.


----------



## cptnwinky

You have to upgrade the firmware. This is a documented problem. I can't remember exactly where to get since its been a while. The company website should have instructions and the updated firmware.


----------



## Christopher

I think I already tried that. But I've reset it since so I s'pose I'll have to do it again. I'll try after school


----------



## zkiller

so, did that fix your problem?


----------



## cptnwinky

Yeah I'm curious too.


----------



## Christopher

omg, I forgot all about that  I'll do it now


----------



## Christopher

Well I upgraded it now, lets see if it goes out again  Seems to be working perfect now though.


----------



## zkiller

cool. good luck with that!


----------



## Teh1337h4x0r

do what they said


----------

